# Inside France's secret World War I bunker



## Retired AF Guy (3 May 2012)

The Daily Mail has a write-up about the discovery of  France's secret World War I bunker  that was discovered by some urban explorers. The bunker also includes some remarkably well preserved French armoured vehicles which would seem to indicate that it was in use until fairly recently.


----------



## TN2IC (17 May 2012)

The old deuce looks like it belong to a Transport Company. Still is amazing to see this on the news. Must put it on my bucket list while touring France.


----------

